# Endless Wing Chun



## bully (Apr 23, 2010)

So, if you had a year to travel the world and a decent budget, like endless summer traveling to get that perfect wave.......

Wing Chun wise, and maybe another art that would compliment your Wing Chun, where would you go and who would you train with?

Mine....

As I have to start in the UK to get my flight, Alan Gibson, Sam Kwok, Kevin Chan, James Sinclair and Michael Choi.

Then to Hong Kong, Ip Ching but I don't know many others tbh, maybe a WSL student.

Foshan, again don't know who but I would defo train there.

Would like to visit a Shaolin school, just to watch and learn, a bit too heavy for me to train.

Thailand to maybe train in a Thai boxing camp for a few days.

Australia to see David Peterson and of course MJM

Japan, not sure what but would train

USA, Chinaboxer, Geezer and again I don't know names but I know there are plenty of good guys to train with.

Germany, again a big VT following there.

Greece too!!

So I have missed out loads and don't know many names but I am looking to steal your ideas!!

Cheers

Bully


----------



## matsu (Apr 23, 2010)

you not telling us something mate?.........like you won the lottery?
made a killing on stocks or bonds?
lol
dont forget Wan Kam Leung.in honk kong-his stuff on youtube looks awesome!
oh and if you do go... ill be like a contortionist and hide in ya luggage/

matsu


----------



## geezer (Apr 23, 2010)

Cool fantasy. I'd definitely go to Germany to meet GM Kernspecht. He has brought some really interesting developments into the WT lineage. I'd want to go to Hong Kong and Fo'shan of course, but I'd also want to meet some of the guys on this forum. Kamon in the UK for sure. And Mook down under. And a lot of you guys here in the states... Yak, Quicksilver, and the rest. And I'd avoid anybody with a WC political axe to grind. It would be a blast!

The sad reality is that in _this economy_ I can barely afford to keep up my current level of training, much less travel any distance. I'm a high school teacher, In Arizona they have passed a new law basically outlawing any kind of tenure or preference for senority. And, we have little to no union presence.  So after 15 hard-working years on the job, my _best_ possible salary for next year has been rolled back to what I made about six years ago. However, I probably will be making far less than that. You see, I just found out that I may have to go part time next year even though I have certification in visual arts (an MFA), social sciences, and Spanish. But all these "electives" are being cut to help raise kids _test scores_ in Math and English. I made the mistake of committing myself a career in the poorest school in the district and this is what happens. Oh well. I'll just go pummel the wall bag and I know I'll feel better!


----------



## dosk3n (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Bully if youre in the UK dont forget to come train up here in Newcastle with me! 

My sifu is also 2nd Gen like Kwok etc that you mentioned however just doesnt want the same "fame" as the others.

http://www.wcarchive.com/html/sifus/wing-chun-sifus-p.htm (Paul O'Neal)

So if you do ever go on a mad trip around the world it will be cool meeting ya.


----------



## bully (Apr 24, 2010)

This is a fantasy but.....

There is a small chance I may be able to visit Asia later this year depending on our current situation. Although how does a relative novice train with legends?? I would be on my own (well with the Mrs), pretty difficult to arrange without a group and club I suppose. 

The rest of the trip is all in my mind I am afraid. Thought it would be fun to see where and who we would all like to meet.

The UK is my best bet with a large pool of awesome WC guys. Would love to see all the UK Clubs get together and do a weeks seminar in the summer or something, each club doing something different every day. No politics, no ********. That would be a dream for me to attend. But a dream it will remain as half of them don't speak to each other lol.

Geezer, never give up the faith, try something else maybe?? At the end of last year the place I worked at started talking about getting rid of a third of the workforce. They introduced a points system, the lower you were, the chances of you going were high. I was a low scorer. Mine was affected by my sick leave, I had a couple of bolts stuck in my spine the year before so was off work for a while. By January I had had enough of not knowing, so I took the step of applying for voluntary redundancy. I walked on Feb 28th.
Yes I got a payout, not loads but enough to help pay the mortgage for a few months. Not working full time yet but I have a months work on Monday. 

I have never been happier mate, don't forget you spend a long time working so you should be totally happy in what you do. I know how hard you teachers work, my wife is one.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Id love to do a weeks training with Grados in new York. I saw him last time I was in the States and he impressed me. Some of the Australian stuff is quite cool too (I have heard of a student of Ip Ching who teaches over there and who is pretty good)

But in all honesty it is great to train at any school and get a flavour of each instructor/system

I know I can be pretty negative about certain schools (I was perhaps a little harsh on the guys in Hong Kong recently), when really they have a lot of talent and skill. It just frustrates me when schools are very set in traditional styles and then criticize other schools for taking an 'easy path' etc

As long as you know what you are doing, a style can be very interesting

Bully - have you not trained under Kevin Chan? Funnily enough I dont think it would make much of a difference if you won the lottery or not. I remember a story of how he used to train an Arabian princess (who was rich beyond imagination) and he would only charge her the same price as any other student, even though she offered him shed loads of dough!

Some Sifus are actually quite cheap with regards to private tuition etc. My karate instructor who is an amazing talent only charges £15 an hour!!!


----------



## bully (Apr 26, 2010)

The guy who trains me was trained by Kevin so it was natural for me to come across and see him for a day. A great deal learned and he is a really nice guy.

Her indoors is talking about Hong Kong and China later this year/early next year. It would be daft for me not to train even for a day somewhere.

Dont even know where to start tbh.


----------



## Domino (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd love to meet James Sinclair and also learn some Brazilian Ju-Jitsu / Gracie Barra ...but can't afford nor have the time at the moment, maybe one day.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Apr 27, 2010)

Domino said:


> I'd love to meet James Sinclair and also learn some Brazilian Ju-Jitsu / Gracie Barra ...but can't afford nor have the time at the moment, maybe one day.


 
BJJ is incredibly cheap to learn - usually only £10 a lesson!! 

James Sinclair is good, but he also has soem very good instructors under him. Theres a guy called Mark (I always forget his surname) who is pretty good. I think you would be surprised how different it is from Leo


----------



## qwksilver61 (May 18, 2010)

Hey Mr.Geezer! I feel your pain! With the Space center going bye-bye,central Florida is going ****-up! The big evil mouse (Mickey) has the port wrapped up and only Orlando  gets the booty,dig it? The EBMAS school is still 3 hrs. away,and I am not rich *yet*.My Sihing (God bless) is still keeping his small group together,he is currently trying to get one of our Sifu's in town for a seminar.For now I will have to continue to demonstrate Wing Tzun to the GP and pummel the hapless ignorant pitchfork wielding town folk into trying to understand WT principles.( as effective in explaining how Tofu tastes to someone who has no taste buds...) Ok so I went off topic,I spazzed,alright; Gm Ting, Sifu Jeff Webb, Sifu John Painter (nine dragon bz),Sifu Lacey (Choy Lay)


----------



## TaiChiTJ (May 18, 2010)

I have always wanted to meet Robert Chu. Here is an interview he did:


http://www.w1ng.com/combat-journal-interview-with-robert-chu-by-salim-badat/#more-242


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 19, 2010)

bully said:


> USA, Chinaboxer, Geezer and again I don't know names but I know there are plenty of good guys to train with.


 
Russell Cichon (NYS)- Student of Ip Ching


----------



## KamonGuy2 (May 19, 2010)

TaiChiTJ said:


> I have always wanted to meet Robert Chu. Here is an interview he did:
> 
> 
> http://www.w1ng.com/combat-journal-interview-with-robert-chu-by-salim-badat/#more-242


 
Robert Chu is a guy who has always interested me. He has a very good attitude and has interesting insights into wing chun


----------



## Domino (May 20, 2010)

Kamon Guy said:


> BJJ is incredibly cheap to learn - usually only £10 a lesson!!
> 
> James Sinclair is good, but he also has soem very good instructors under him. Theres a guy called Mark (I always forget his surname) who is pretty good. I think you would be surprised how different it is from Leo


 
Thanks for the reply, didn't get to see it. I am lucky living so close to a Grandmaster.
I agree and I think maybe you mean Mark Phillips.
A Gracie gym has opened up locally for 60 a month. 
I'd also love to learn and train with Hannette Staack or Rosi Sexton, both top game BJJ fighters.


----------

